
Housing in San Francisco Is So Expensive Some People Live on Boats - ycombonator
https://www.wsj.com/articles/housing-in-san-francisco-is-so-expensive-some-people-live-on-boats-11557999002
======
DamnYuppie
Some people live on boats in places with very cheap housing too. In fact most
people who live on boats want to live on a boat...surprising I am sure...

~~~
serf
Yep. I did this in Long Beach for quite some time. Real estate is fairly
priced there, but it couldn't hold a candle to how cheap a dock slip and used
old sail boat was -- and the quality of life for a bachelor can be OK.

It's amusing to think of a Snowcrash style flotilla of derelict boats
surrounding San Francisco, though..

